# Canon 60d



## jag79 (Nov 3, 2011)

Is there any problems in canon 60d?


----------



## Rockkkkin (Nov 3, 2011)

Explain....


----------



## TwoTwoLeft (Nov 3, 2011)

What a POS....


----------



## MikeLem (Nov 3, 2011)

I love mine, but there are a few things I would change:

- White Balance is a pain to get to.  No dedicated button.  I changed the "set" button to be a shortcut, but it doesn't work in the video mode.
- Z-Finder installation isn't very clean on the flip-out LCD.  Not a big deal, but something to consider if you're thinking about adding one to your arsenal of gear.
- Battery grip (BG-E9, I believe) is very wide.  It may be uncomfortable if you have smallish hands.


----------



## shootermcgavin (Nov 3, 2011)

Weird I have small hands and the D60 fits perfect to me...  The only thing that bugs me is in manual mode there isn't a quick change for aperture like there is for shutter speed.


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 3, 2011)

I've heard some say that the image quality isn't any better than the 40D or 50D, possibly due to the high number of mega-pixels crammed onto the APS-C sized sensor.  

Also, a common complaint about the 60D, is that it's smaller & made with more plastic, than it's predecessor the 50D.  In other words, it's closer to the Rebel series than the 50D was.  This isn't really a knock against the 60D....it's just not what people expected when it first came out.


----------



## TwoTwoLeft (Nov 3, 2011)

TwoTwoLeft said:


> What a POS....



Just messin, I have one. I responded in your other post.




Another custom setting or two would be nice, along with AF fine adjust, and I just wish they could have weather sealed it like the 7D... But overall, I'm really happy with it.


----------



## jag79 (Nov 4, 2011)

Thank you so much really help


----------



## analog.universe (Nov 4, 2011)

shootermcgavin said:


> Weird I have small hands and the D60 fits perfect to me...  The only thing that bugs me is in manual mode there isn't a quick change for aperture like there is for shutter speed.



The dial on the back controls aperture in manual mode.  The Rebel series do not have a dedicated control.


I'm pretty happy with my 60D, the flippy screen is much more useful than I would've expected.  Really the only thing I want that it doesn't deliver is full frame.  For a crop sensor camera it's quite nice for the price.


----------



## jag79 (Nov 5, 2011)

Does the 60d weather proof? Thank you


----------



## analog.universe (Nov 5, 2011)

The 60D is not weatherproof.

I believe the 7D and 5D are moderately protected, and only the 1D is 100% sealed... I'm not entirely certain though.  The 60D does not advertise any kind of weather sealing.


----------



## TwoTwoLeft (Nov 5, 2011)

The 60d is weather sealed, just not as well as the 7d. I've had mine in a heavy drizzle, hung outside of airplanes and offroad desert races and it's fine. The weak link is the going to be whatever lens you have attached. 

Here's a diagram of the seals. 
60d











7d


----------



## Chann (Nov 12, 2011)

I have had my 60d for 11 months. It was a big step up from my rebel xt. 

Best Likes:
  Larger body than rebels is more comfortable to hold and it has some weather sealing. 
  The control dial on the back pwas a selling point for me. It allows quick aperture adjustment in manual and is quicker for reviewing during playback. 
  My favorite feature is the optical wireless 
flash control. 
  1/8000 shutter speed is on par with 7d/5d
  Flip screen is handy but I mostly shoot with the view finder. The screen is slower on focus. But when shooting from ground level it is handy. 
  60fps video is nice. 
  Dedicated buttons for ISO, drive mode, exposure zone, and AF mode near shutter button.  LCD window on top of body lets you view camera settings quickly.  The rebels can only view settings on main screen. 
  All focus points are cross type. 
  In camera RAW editing is a +. 

Dislikes:
  For video you have to turn the program dial through all the auto modes.  Needs a dedicated switch for quicker access. 
  No micro lens focus adjustment. 
  The flat spring on the hot shoe is weak. Twice I have had to bend it up because it will flatten over time and the camera will think there is a flash in the shoe. Then the pop up will not raise. 
  One that bothered me at first was the program dial lock. You have to press a button in the center of the dial to turn it. I am used to it now and it is automatic. It would have been nice if this could be disabled. 

*********
Another feature I have been trying out this week is the auto focus button on back of the body.  With it assigned to activate auto focusing, the half-press shutter button only activates auto exposure. This setup let's you focus once and then shoot multiple shots quicker without having to switch lens to manual focus. 

Overall I have been extremely happy with the camera. While it is a plastic body it is well made and feels solid.  The new T3i rebel is oddly close to the 60d in features now that it includes the optical flash control. But there price is close also. Mine was $940 body only. 

Chann


----------

